# replace coconut sugar with coconut flour and regular sugar?



## newfoodie (Mar 21, 2016)

Would it work to replace coconut sugar with coconut flour and regular sugar?

For a vegan cheesecake recipe. It calls for about a cup of coconut sugar.


I was thinking of replacing it with half part cocnut flour and half part regular sugar. Or should it be more coconut flour, or more sugar, or honey maybe?

Also Instead of tofu , since im sensitive to soy , i wanted to try it with Diaya cheese, which is made with oil and pea protien. Would it work with that?


----------



## ckwwild (May 1, 2016)

I'd stay away from the Daiya but I'm just not a fan of it and I have no idea how it will affect the texture of your cheesecake. You can replace the tofu with soaked cashews but you'll need a blender or food processor- cashews will give you a great texture. I would definitely not replace the coconut sugar with coconut flour...too much fiber and not enough stuff that acts like a liquid. Instead you can use coconut nectar, maple syrup, maple crystals, agave, or white sugar (if you consider it vegan). Honey is definitely not vegan but will certainly work.


----------



## bonnieg (May 5, 2016)

I agree with CKWild. Don't sub coconut sugar with 'coconut flour + sugar.' And in the future, if you ever do use coconut flour, just know that it's extraordinarily absorbent, so it's not at 1:1 ratio with regular flour. Good luck!


----------



## newfoodie (Mar 21, 2016)

thanks for the info!
a few follow up questions



> i'd stay away from the Daiya


* Have you tried it?



> You can replace the tofu with soaked cashews


* how about a little less of the Daiya and add a little more almond flour and/or coconut flour? (Not flax seed flour, That's too nutty?)
(Trying to make this work without buying too many extra ingredients. already have almost everything)



> I would definitely not replace the coconut sugar with coconut flour...too much fiber and not enough stuff that acts like a liquid. Instead you can use coconut nectar, maple syrup, maple crystals, agave, or white sugar.


* the recipe already has maple syrup. How about half maple syrup, half coconut flour? (Or almond flour?)



> Honey is definitely not vegan


* I'm actually not vegan, just allergic to most major allergen foods


----------



## newfoodie (Mar 21, 2016)

Ingredients list if anyone is interested:


----------



## newfoodie (Mar 21, 2016)

I I wanted to edit my previous post but seems to be issues, anyways I just saw a post somewhere else where they suggest just instead of coconut sugar just to use regular granulated sugar so I'll try that


----------



## ckwwild (May 1, 2016)

Regular sugar should work just fine. No, I've never used Daiya for a cheesecake but I have tried it on it's own and I'm just personally not a fan of the product. Having said that, as a substitute it will probably work. Using "a little less of the Daiya and adding a little more almond flour and/or coconut flour" is not a good idea because:

Flour is not a sugar substitute.

Flour is not a fat substitute.

Replacing *both* the sugar and fat with even *more flour *is going to make something very hard and dry not smooth and creamy.

Is that crust supposed to be like a chocolate chip cookie bottom? Sounds yummy!


----------



## newfoodie (Mar 21, 2016)

Yea everyone is raving about it. I'll let u know how mine comes out. Thanks


----------



## newfoodie (Mar 21, 2016)

Wasn't as good as I thought it would be. Probably because I'm a first time Baker, and I didn't do the full recipe, I did a 1/3 and substituted some ingredients.


----------



## newfoodie (Mar 21, 2016)

The cookie part was good but the filling was too heavy


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I cook a lot of vegetarian and vegan dishes. Hard-core vegans don't mind _Daiya_ cheese because ... well ... they're vegans. For the rest of the vegetarian world however ... it pretty much sucks. The stuff wouldn't melt if you put it on the Sun. For vegans you swap out honey for agave syrup. Also, _"Sugar In The Raw"_, turbanado cane sugar, which I use for everything except powdered sugar anyway, even says _"Vegan"_ on the box.


----------



## ckwwild (May 1, 2016)

bummer! but thanks for letting us know how it turned out


----------



## experimenter (Aug 26, 2016)

coconut sugar is brown, a shade between dark brown sugar and light brown sugar. it has a molasses taste. tastes yuk in coffee, but works with most other things. no way can you make it with c flour and sugar. [i bought 50# for a project and still have 49# left]


----------

